

Don’t Listen to What Your Customers Say, Look at What They Do - npguy
http://statspotting.com/dont-listen-to-what-your-customers-say-look-at-what-they-do/

======
MichaelCrawford
Working software mike speaking. How may I help you?

My left handed smoke shifter is frog nozzles.

What happens when you try?

